# Word.doc in Word.xml konvertieren



## deudok (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo, ich suche ein Tool, das Worddateien im Batch-Verfahren ins XML-Format konvertieren kann. Das man mit Word  selbst inzwischen so einen Art XML (WordML) abspeichern kann, ist mir bekannt, bietet sich aber bei mehr als 2000 Dateien nicht wirklich an. Würde mich über entsprechende Hinweise sehr freuen!


----------



## Sven1110 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mir ein Tool für Word besorgt das die doc Dateien in txt Dateien umwandelt (nennt sich Convert) dann hab ich mir eine Batch Datei geschrieben die mir dann die txt Datei ins XML Format umwandelt.
Aber hab keinen Link mehr einfach mal Googeln würde ich sagen


----------

